# عنصر الحنان لدى الأم



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2021)

* البابا شنوده الثالث
 عنصر الحنان لدى الأم






 المفروض في الأم أن تكون مصدر حنان لأبنائها، وينفع الأطفال جدًا أن يشبعوا من حنان أمهاتهم. حتى لا ينحرفوا إلى التماس الحنان من مصدر خارجي، لا نضمن سلامته.

وحنان الأم ينبغي أن يكون بحكمة.

 فلا يتحول إلى تدليل خاطئ يسئ إلى تربيتهم، ولا يستغله الأبناء في أن يسلكوا بأسلوب اللامبالاة، إذ يجدون أمهم أمامهم راضية بأي خطأ أو متساهلة جدًا في التعامل مع أخطائهم، وكأنهم لم يخطئوا!!

أو أنها أمام أبيهم تدافع عن أخطائهم وتبررها، أو تغطى عليها فلا يراها!! وهكذا لا يجد الابن من يربيه.. 

والحنان يشمل أيضًا عنصر العطاء لما يحتاجه الابن.

 فتشعر الأم باحتياجاته، وتعطيه دون أن يطلب. ولا شك أن هذا يترك في نفسه أثرًا طيبة ويبادلها حبًا بحب. ولكن العطاء ينبغي ألا يمتزج بالإسراف البذخ، وإنما يكون في حدود المعقول. وذلك حتى لا يشب الابن شاعرًا بأن كل ما يطلبه واجب التنفيذ، مهما كانت حالة الأسرة لا تسمح بهذا.*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2021)

*عنصر الحكمة لدى المرأة 

التميز بين أوقات المرح والجدية، يحتاج إلى حكمة وضبط الأم لهذا الأمر وذلك، يحتاج إلى حكمة..

كذلك ينبغي أن تحل مشاكل البيت والأولاد بحكمة.

 هناك أمور تحتاج منها إلى تدخل جاد، وأمور أخرى يحسن تركها بعض الوقت. حتى لا تأخذ الأم موقف الشرطي في محيط الأسرة!! أمور تصمت عنها إلى أن تحلها فيما بعد، وأمور تأخذ فيها موقفًا في نفس الوقت. هناك ما تحله على مستوى الجلسة الخاصة مع أحد الأبناء. وأشياء أخرى تتكلم عنها أمام الجميع، لكي يأخذون الآخرون منها درسًا وينتفعوا. ومسائل تحتاج إلى لون من التوعية والتفهيم.*​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2021)

موضوع مهم ومفيد​شكراااااااا اخى النهيسي​ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------

